# songs by Ben Weber, Francisco Mignone, Carlos Veerhoff,..



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently found several autograph manuscripts of previously unpublished songs for voice and piano. I managed to get permission for publication of these works and I am happy to announce the release of scores by several important 20th century composers! All scores are available only through my website, are published for the first time ever and *can be downloaded free of charge*! You can find songs by:

*Ben Weber* (1916-1979): important US composer and the first American composer who has published a composition in twelce-tone technique
*Francisco Mignone* (1897-1986): one of the most important Brazilian composers ever
*Carlos Veerhoff* (1926-2011): renowned German composer who also wrote in twelve-tone technique

Scores by these composers and several others can be found here on my website:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/list-of-instrumentations/voice/*

Enjoy and share if you like!

Best,
Tobias


----------

